# Here comes Samantha, Bryan got a girlfriend



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Marie, you were right about finding someday a nice kitty for us
We drove today 80km one way and we bring home beautiful kitty. 2 years old Samantha. That her during the trip back home:








I'm happy I'm right now on the computer and I don't hear any cat fight. Bryan is such a nice guy. Samantha is a little off, but you know, girls
Will keep you posted and I will have some questions.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's stunning!!! 

Are they already together?


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

marie73 said:


> She's stunning!!!
> 
> Are they already together?


Yes, they are. Later I will post video on youtube.
We kind a don't have time for 10 day introduction. I see, they gonna be fine.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so happy for you! :grin:


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

marie73 said:


> She's stunning!!!


She were shaved for treatment. That's way she is darker on one side, but her hair will grow back. In SPCA they didn't have much info. Just like Bryan her owner went to medical care (coincidence or people just make up stories to leave the cat?) Apparently she is a pure siamese.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! She's adorable! I love Siamese. Congrats on getting Samantha. You should try and take a picture of them together.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy family. Samantha's 1st day with us. Sammy is the one on lap.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

What a sweetheart! She has some of the prettiest eyes I have ever seen


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Gorgeous! They seem so happy .


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw wow! Bryan is such a sweetie accepting her straight away. They make a lovely couple : )


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

On the below picture Samantha is jumping to her carrier just before trip back home, just like that.
There is one problem with her. Maybe I'm not sure what I'm getting into. I hope everything will be ok but she has recently allergic reaction to flea bite. This could repeat in the future. Anyone has experience with this? Samantha was so nice to me in the shelter, somehow I could look at other cats. Did anyone adopted cat with such problem? Do you think I make mistake adopting her?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Why kind of a reaction? Is that why she was shaved?

You live in vaguely the same area I do, and I don't have problems with fleas even with my indoor/outdoor cat that gets to go outside using her cat door whenever she wants, all day and night, all year long. She goes all spring, fall and winter without flea medication and we never see her scratching or biting herself. When summer rolls around we give her flea medication, but besides a few months in the summer where we need to actively stop fleas, she's appears to be flea free all year. I wouldn't think there are any fleas to worry about in a normal home with indoor only cats. I've never heard of a problem with anyone I know with indoor only cats having fleas, unless the people bring them in, which is unlikely. 

Anyway, she's beautiful! Congratulations! I don't think you made a mistake at all! You could hardly ask for a better first day between your cats considering you didn't do intros.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Samantha is a beautiful girl. Congratulations to all of you.

My Gracie is very allergic to flea bites. I make sure to keep him on Revolution to keep the fleas to a minimum. I try to keep him in the house (he is a door darter so he runs out and I run out after him) to keep him out of the flea zone outside.

I can tell if he has gotten bitten as he will begin to develop scabs on his body. For him the scabs will be at the base of his tail, or on his neck and head. If they are just a few of them I just make sure to check on him every day. If he starts to get a lot of scabs then he goes to the vet for a steroid shot to help his body deal with the allergic reaction. Over then that he is a healthy, happy boy.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh, hey... then Blacky is likely allergic to fleas. She used to get little scabs on her body, the first year I was getting to know her she had them a lot. We wondered if it was from flea bites or cat fights. We noticed they cleared up after giving her flea medication. We haven't seen scabs on her for a few years and we give her flea medication once a year around the summer. That just proves that most of the year, she never gets bit by fleas.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

She's lovely! So glad you were able to find a great friend for Bryan. 

I do think siamese do so wonderfully in pairs!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

saitenyo said:


> She's lovely! So glad you were able to find a great friend for Bryan.
> I do think siamese do so wonderfully in pairs!


They are not yet the best friends. Bryan is very peaceful and he wants to make friend with her. Samantha is hissing at him (very quietly) and jump towards him, but they don't fight at all. Bryan is following her for almost whole time. I wish they could be so close to the point of slipping together and grooming each other. Looks like I'm bending here all rules. I brought Sami from shelter and just open the carrier in front of Bryan. Additionally I forgot about second litter box, but so far they use one.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Your new kitty Samantha is gorgeous and so is Bryan, they make a nice couple. Well, it is not too late to follow the intro guidelines, if necessary. I would keep Samantha in a safe room with her own water, food bowls and litter box, which you should have anyway. Maybe Samantha needs time to adjust to her new surroundings. It took my cats a while to get used to each other. I use feliway now which seems to help. Hopefully you won't need to use that. Keep us updated and more pics and videos please!!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Carmel said:


> Why kind of a reaction? Is that why she was shaved?


I never heard about it before. It calls dermatitis. Most cats can be bite by fleas, but not of them have allergic reaction to it. She was treated with advantages and probably that's why she was shaved. My 1st cat Pusia, she was in and outdoor cat, but during her 15 y life she had fleas just one time. Now Bryan and Sami they will be full time indoor cats, so maybe they will never get fleas. Problem with medications like Frontline etc is that they need 24 hours to kill fleas. During this time fleas will for sure bite. I developed already some fillings to Sami and I wouldn't like to give her back.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh she's gorgeous! So is Bryan, he's all big, fluffy and gorgeous.

I wouldn't worry about the flea bites, just take the recommended precautions. At the end of the day none of us know what we're getting into when we adopt a cat, but one thing's for sure- they are worth every second!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

*I shall call them...*

Brymantha or Bryantha :smiles
What sounds better?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Brymantha is easier to say... so I vote for it!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I agree, Brymantha sounds adorable!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I think Bryan's already in love  

She's a beautiful girl, congrats on being able to give her a wonderful new home


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Coyote said:


> I think Bryan's already in love


Yes he is, but 
-will he be loved back?
-will she stop hissing at him?
-would they go for dinner together?
You will find out in next post coming in this forum in this thread soon.
Stay tuned for next episode of "Brymantha". 
(I don't know what's wrong with me


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

BryanOwnee said:


> Stay tuned for next episode of "Brymantha".
> (I don't know what's wrong with me


 You have cats and you are crazy about them. 'Nuthin wrong with that!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition! Samantha is beautiful (and might I add, what a great name she has, hehe )! Her and Bryan are going to make a really stunning couple.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

"_she has recently allergic reaction to flea bite. This could repeat in the future_"

Yes, my girl Fay has a very bad alergic reaction to fleas. one flea bite and she gets little bumps everywhere. I've had her for 2 years and it's not a big problem. She get's Advantixed every 3 weeks rather than 4 and I have some antihistime pills for her if she needs them. Also, a steroid shot every once in a while if I'm not good with the flea meds.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

BryanOwnee said:


> -would they go for dinner together?


Let's answer this question. This romantic dinner happened about 24 hours after Samantha arrival.








I'm working on Sami arrival video.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Samantha's a girl. She'll act disinterested and dismissive, but be secretly flattered.When Bryan loses interest, she'll get upset


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

PS - I REALLY want a Bryan-cat


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh Bryan looks so big! I think they'll get along just fine.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

BryanOwnee said:


> -will she stop hissing at him?


...and the answer is...yes.
She stoped to hiss at Bryan. They getting closer. Sometime Sami chase Bryan. It looks very funny when Bryan runs away. There is no vocal, no aggression. Right now Sami is sleeping with my wife in bed, Bryan seats next to me on the sofa.

Brymantha episode II








"Sami that was a nice dinner with you. How about if we......"
"Don't push it pretty boy"

haha, stay tuned for the next episode.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Coyote said:


> PS - I REALLY want a Bryan-cat


I noticed, you said that before. If I ever will have to adopt out Bryan (I hope this will never happen) I will give you chance to adopt him.:wink
You are a photographer. Where are pics of your cat?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

BryanOwnee said:


> I noticed, you said that before. If I ever will have to adopt out Bryan (I hope this will never happen) I will give you chance to adopt him.:wink
> You are a photographer. Where are pics of your cat?


Here  http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/141048-norwegians-9-months-picture-heavy.html


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That last pic of them looks so cute. It looks like a scene from Romeo and Juliet, "Bryan Meow Bryan where art meow Bryan?"


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I really hope ithey're not like R&J.... I really do :lol:


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

*Brymantha day 3 (APR29)*

Most of the day they kept separated











In the meantime Sami discovered beauty of fireplace.












At the evening they started to interact 









"How are you pretty boy?"
"I'm fine, but have to start act like a nice girl"
Next, they broke my prettiest tulip


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

They make a beautiful pair. She looks like she's settling right in. 


*I'm not sure why but when I read your narrations I always seem to imagine them in a Polish accent.....*


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

MowMow said:


> *I'm not sure why but when I read your narrations I always seem to imagine them in a Polish accent.....*


Haha, bingo. It is possible to sense accent form writing? If you do, are you polish too? I know my english is funny, but I believe you guys understand me.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think we all understand you perfectly. You speak (write) very well.

Hungarian was our first language at home growing up, although it's been quite some time since I've spoken/heard it.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

This is one of my favorite threads ever, I love it .


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> This is one of my favorite threads ever, I love it .


Thank you. Much more to come.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! They are so cute and well behaved.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> Haha, bingo. It is possible to sense accent form writing? If you do, are you polish too? I know my english is funny, but I believe you guys understand me.


I have no problem understanding you, but some wording is a little different than what I'd expect to see, like "At the evening" instead of "In the evening" but it's not that noticeable.

That's really interesting that Krissy was able to pin point your accent! I don't imagine any accent when reading what you have to say (or what anyone else has to say)... is there some clue in the writing? Do Polish people somehow give them self away in the way they speak/write?!

PS: I love the pictures!  They're so cute together.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Carmel said:


> That's really interesting that Krissy was able to pin point your accent! I don't imagine any accent when reading what you have to say (or what anyone else has to say)... is there some clue in the writing? Do Polish people somehow give them self away in the way they speak/write?!


I came to Canada when I was 29 years old. My English was only what I got from titles of the rock music lyrics. Off course it should be "In the evening" (Led Zeppelin song. 
I know I will never speak and write english perfectly, but I'm trying my best. I believe if someones english is broken, you can always sense where is he from. This person will always mix his 1st language grammar with english grammar.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sami is gorgeous! But, I have to say, I am in :love2 with Bryan!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Something interesting happened today (or scary rather) Around 10am I noticed that Sami is not around. I started to look for her everywhere in my apartment. I even checked washer and dryer (you never know). I live on second floor and I have a balcony. I went to balcony and I saw Samantha was wandering down on the below patio on ground floor. She jumped down from our balcony. I ran down to take her home. I didn't have problem to catch her. Grand floor aptm owner came out, easily pick her up and give her to me. Funny thing, when she saw Bryan 1st time, it was really funny how she expressed how she likes him. She was screaming like a teenager seeing his fav pop star "OMG, you are gorgeous"


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank goodness she's home safe and sound. Silly girl!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Thank goodness she's home safe and sound. Silly girl!


As they say "Curiosity killed a cat". She very curios what is down there.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! So glad that she was found! >< She must really love outside.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

*Samantha's 1st day (video)*

This is just a short clip from video I'm working on:


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awwww what a precious introduction. It looks like it was love at first sight for Bryan...adorable!!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave_ph said:


> She get's Advantixed every 3 weeks rather than 4 and I have some antihistime pills for her if she needs them. Also, a steroid shot every once in a while if I'm not good with the flea meds.


How much does it cost you? You can buy frontline bulk from ebay for $16/8months. Is she outdoor cat?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Awww love at first sight!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

*Brymantha ep.4 (May01)*

How come cats always choose the best place to lay down?
My cats like to play with plastic flower.









This t is fun to watch them how they interact. It looks like a high school game when boy trying to get a girl. Bryan try to approach close to her and pet her a little, she chase him away...but not all the time. Sometime she comes close to him and she sniffs him. For most time they rest away from each other. I few day I will try a different approach. I will force them to seat close to each other..
In the meantime my aquarium ended mini cycle and my pleco grew from 3 to 4"


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That is such a sweet picture!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Bryan was never interested to lay down in front of the fire place. I think Sammie's scent on the blanket has something to do with this.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

OMG! She is sooo gorgeous! Look's abit like my Siamese, Kitty!
Is she a Chocolate point, Blue, etc?
Mine's a Chocolate Point!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

They are so cute together!! Loved the video (and I love your voice...I have a thing for accents!). Bryan seems like such a patient sweet boy. How is Sami doing now? Getting nicely settled in?


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

KittieLover said:


> Is she a Chocolate point, Blue, etc?


I think she is a seal point. She is growing her hairs on back body. She had allergic reaction to flea bite.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

*Brymantha ep.5*



Time Bandit said:


> They are so cute together!! Loved the video (and I love your voice...I have a thing for accents!). Bryan seems like such a patient sweet boy. How is Sami doing now? Getting nicely settled in?


They are getting very well. Still they are not the best friend yet. They never fight. They only chase each other (mostly Sammie is chasing Bryan) but these are very short chases. They look more like a plays. There are moments that they are close together. Using wand toy I'm engaging the to play together. 
In the morning they always have breakfast together:

Breakfast for two









In my signature I have place for their picture sleeping or being very close together. Hopefully it won't take long.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats great that they are eating together, and an excellent idea to use toys to get them to interact. I can't get over how beautiful yer cats are. I love love love that dark Siamese coloring they both have...incredibly striking. :love2

Here's one Brymantha fan, that can't wait for yer signature to be finished! I hope they get to cuddling soon!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh! I just watched the video, Bryan is so gentle with her. What a gentleman. I'm afraid that if I got another kitty, Layla would decapitate it. LOL.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Layla0710 said:


> I'm afraid that if I got another kitty, Layla would decapitate it. LOL.


Every cat is different, but you could try. You could adopt cat from SPCA. If something goes wrong you could try another cat. My introduction was totally against common rules. I just opened box with Sammie and whala. When comes to litter boxes for multiply cats, I don't use boxes. I still have just one box and I don't see any problems.


----------



## Luxxa (Apr 7, 2011)

This thread is amazing. It's so obvious that Bryan is in love!! Miss Samantha is beautiful, and I'm sure they'll be snuggling in no time! It seems like Bryan is a very laid back cat with an easy-going temperament, and this will allow Sammie to feel comfortable and accepted. 

When I woke up today, my two cats were snuggling with each other while they were curled up underneath my arm. It was the most wonderful thing, and I hope you get to experience it soon


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Luxxa said:


> _It seems like Bryan is a very laid back cat with an easy-going temperament_


That's is true, but I remember seeing him in a shelter he was a rascal. He was chasing every cat in his room.



Luxxa said:


> When I woke up today, my two cats were snuggling with each other while they were curled up underneath my arm. It was the most wonderful thing, and I hope you get to experience it soon


I want that too, I want that too.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

*Another breakfast for two*

We dedicated our 2nd bathroom for a cats food station. I made very simple and cheap water fountain. It cost me $11. No need for filter. I run water thru Brita filter and I change water 1-2 times/day.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Ohhhh. Ive got a chocolate point siamese, here's mine in the photo beneath:







That was like 4 months ago sorry, but he still looks like that now though.
I will get some recent ones soon....:wink


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

He's colour will come in soon....


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Yesterday something happened that gives me hope Bryan and Samantha will be closer. In very late evening Bryan was laying in Samantha's bed. (the carton box bed from SPCA) Samantha approached him and she started to kiss (do cats kiss?) him and lick his face. It was such a nice view. Additionally Bryan is starting to be less timid.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

*This is Sindbad...*

...Samantha's brother. He was adopted the next day after Sammie. I was concerned when I was separating them, but I was told that they were not that close. My wife wanted to take him, but I told her is better to have home M&F that 2 males. Maybe I was wrong, I just don't know. Somehow upon arrival to the shelter there was immediate connection between me and Samantha. 

Sindbad


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinbad is very cute, but I'm sure you made the right decision.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Cats have very strange games sometimes. You just leave folded mat on the floor and that what happens.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL! Bryan looks like he's wondering what the heck she's doing.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

*Late evenings*

This is how most late evenings looks like. Samantha takes a nap in front of the fire place. Bryan likes cooler temperature and he seats on the balcony. During the day they tolerate each other. Bryan still fight for her attention. Sometimes they lick each other, sometime they chase. What makes me happy, they don't fight. These chases looks rather like game to me.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She looks so settled and comfortable in her new home already. It's so great they get along so well.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

MowMow said:


> She looks so settled and comfortable in her new home already. It's so great they get along so well.


She was like that from her 1st day with us.
I wish they would be more close. I'll give them some more time for that.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

And Bryan's a Birman,right? He looks so happy that Samantha's there! How long have you had him?


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

bluemilk said:


> And Bryan's a Birman,right? He looks so happy that Samantha's there! How long have you had him?


I think he is ragdoll/siamese cross. I have him since Feb19/2011. There is vid on youtube of his 1st day with us.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

*Sleeping arrangements.*

We bought for Samantha a new bed. She liked it instantly. The bed is small size but is little too big for her. She is very tiny female around 7-8 lbs.
In the morning Bryan was trying to get to her bed. He was successful for about 30s, but after that she scared him away.
Finally we have nice sunny morning here. I hope the day will be nice today.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. :love2
I think they will get closer with time. Already they do so well.


----------



## LucyLoo&BentleyToo (May 10, 2011)

These two are SO cute together! I'm glad to hear about an introduction that went smoothly and quickly. Mine happens tomorrow, and though it'll be different (boy kitten to female cat), I hope it's half as pleasant as yours.

What gorgeous kitties!!


----------



## calidreamer119 (May 12, 2011)

Aw they look so cute together =)


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

LucyLoo&BentleyToo said:


> I'm glad to hear about an introduction that went smoothly and quickly. Mine happens tomorrow, and though it'll be different (boy kitten to female cat), I hope it's half as pleasant as yours.


Let's hope they will be fine. How old they are?
Please let us know how did it go.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Today I was able to take a picture of Samantha kissing-licking Bryan.
Her fur really worries me. No improvement after almost 3 week. Looks even lighter at it was before:-(


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! Poor Samantha.


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

They'll be best friends and cuddling in no time!


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

How lucky he took to her right away! I just brought my new female kitty home (a few hours ago!) and there was a little hissing so she's in her safe room now. I was so hopefuly my 2 yr old male would love her right away. At least it happens to someone!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I was seating on computer. My wife called me.
"Come on fast to the master. Take the camera"
So I did and what did I see : (1st time I saw them so close)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Haha, she looks like "move over fatty!" and he looks like "you're squashing me!"

It's great they get along so well.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Soooo cute!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! They are precious. I just realized that they look like except Bryan has longer fur. lol


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That's so adorable. She really is the boss in the relationship!!!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww, it's great to see them so close! Looks like they are getting to be better friends.


----------



## Luxxa (Apr 7, 2011)

ADORABLE!

Bryan is probably thinking "this is the best day of my life."


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

There is a major development in Brymantha relationship. I did noticed recently they started to have an intimate encounters. Obviously Bryan is the one who starts it. I didn't know that neutered cat will do this stuff. 
I'm a little sad they are fixed. They could have beautiful kittens.


----------



## Lillie (May 19, 2011)

Awww, what a beautiful story; as I was reading it, I knew from the start that it was only a question of time before the two would end up cuddling together; I am sure it's going to be a match made in heaven. They sure are stunning. I can definitely see ragdoll in Bryan. It is lovely to see just how precious they are to you. They are lucky cats. 

Don't worry about the fur, it is going to take some time but eventually it will all grow back and she will look every more stunning that she is already!


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Squeeee!!! Congrats, she's beautiful!!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

BryanOwnee said:


> There is a major development in Brymantha relationship. I did noticed recently they started to have an intimate encounters. Obviously Bryan is the one who starts it. I didn't know that neutered cat will do this stuff.
> I'm a little sad they are fixed. They could have beautiful kittens.


Aww! Maybe they are just playing.  Vinnie and Francis play fight a lot. If there isn't any blood I wouldn't worry. lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't think he means that they are fighting.....by intimate encounters I think he means that Bryan is humping Sam.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I don't think he means that they are fighting.....by intimate encounters I think he means that Bryan is humping Sam.


Correct. :wink
Was I misleading in my description?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> Was I misleading in my description?


No.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi
I just wanted to share with you new picture.
Samantha is with us over 2 months now. Her fur still doesn't look good


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! Love it. =D I guess thy do love each other.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm happy to tell you that Samantha regrow her hair back.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a beautiful pair of kitties you have now! It looks like they are getting along very well too. That's great.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,
I finally finished video of Samantha first day with us. What did happen next after she jump out the box see my next youtube video. Quite long video (10min) but it has few funny parts.


----------

